# Do you use a UHC Medicare plan G?



## HoneyNut (Feb 24, 2022)

I need to sign up for Medicare now (I have part A plus insurance from work so far), and I'm trying to decide on which insurance company to get the plan G from.  The one I'm leaning toward is "AARP Medicare Supplement Plans, Insured By Unitedhealthcare Unitedhealth Grp".  They don't have a lot of people in my state using it but they seem to have a lot nationally and I am currently planning to sell my house and "slow travel" around the USA for a couple years.
Does anybody use them, if so, are there any problems with them?


----------



## Kika (Feb 24, 2022)

I have AARP Medicare Supplement F plan.  I believe for new subscribers the F plan has been replaced by the G plan.   The coverage is the same.  I am very happy with it!  As long as Medicare pays, AARP UHC pays automatically without any additional paperwork.   My now deceased husband had it for many years and he had a lot of health issues, hospitalizations etc.   I also have an AARP Part D prescription plan.


----------



## nally08 (Mar 1, 2022)

HoneyNut said:


> I need to sign up for Medicare now (I have part A plus insurance from work so far), and I'm trying to decide on which insurance company to get the plan G from.  The one I'm leaning toward is "AARP Medicare Supplement Plans, Insured By Unitedhealthcare Unitedhealth Grp".  They don't have a lot of people in my state using it but they seem to have a lot nationally and I am currently planning to sell my house and "slow travel" around the USA for a couple years.
> Does anybody use them, if so, are there any problems with them?


In Alabama. I use the AARP G Plan and I have had no problems at all.


----------



## nally08 (Mar 1, 2022)

In Alabama. I have used the AARP UHC Plan G for 2 years now and have had no problems. What I like is once you pay the yearly deductible, they pay the rest.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 1, 2022)

I don't have any Part G (or F)  But I do have the Part D, from the same source you mentioned (United health care thru an AARP plan)  and each of the past 3 years, the monthly  price has jumped *a lot*, each year.  You can pay it total per year, or monthly, but either way,  it is becoming very high for me, and for some others of us.

I don't use much scripts, so I don't know if I will ever need so many costly covered scripts, that it would make it worth my paying these huge fees for the many years I am paying it, or not, for just  the Part D from them.

I don't know if the same is happening with their Part F or G, or if the price for that stays more steady,
or if the price, even if very high and rising, is worth having it, for those who can budget it.
(It might be worth it, but only if you can afford to pay it, and still meet other living necessities.)


----------



## Kika (Mar 1, 2022)

Kaila said:


> I don't have any Part G (or F)  But I do have the Part D, from the same source you mentioned (United health care thru an AARP plan)  and each of the past 3 years, the monthly  price has jumped *a lot*, each year.  You can pay it total per year, or monthly, but either way,  it is becoming very high for me, and for some others of us.
> 
> I don't use much scripts, so I don't know if I will ever need so many costly covered scripts, that it would make it worth my paying these huge fees for the many years I am paying it, or not, for just  the Part D from them.
> 
> ...


Kaila,  Each year during open enrollment, there is an online form where you list the medications that you take, your preferred pharmacy and your state.  I believe it is sent out from Medicare.gov.  You   submit the form and it replies with  the different plans that are good for you and the monthly premiums.  It also will state your copay amounts for the medication that you are taking.  I'm not sure if you can change it during the year if your medication needs change.  But definitely during open enrollment periods.


----------



## HoneyNut (Mar 1, 2022)

Kaila said:


> I don't know if I will ever need so many costly covered scripts, that it would make it worth my paying these huge fees for the many years I am paying it, or not, for just the Part D from them.



That is my worry too, I need to sign up for a Part D plan now that I'm retiring.   I did go ahead and sign up with the AARP UHC for the Plan G, but I'm still trying to decide on which Part D plan, I will probably go with the Silverscript that is $6.80 per month, but the deductible is $480 so actually I'll be paying my whole prescription costs myself.  

Worse is that when I put my prescription type into the online tool to figure out the best plan, it appears that between the pharmacy overhead and the insurance company, the price of the medicine is 88% higher than if I just buy it directly from the online pharmacy the manufacturer uses.  But if I buy it directly then the cost doesn't count toward either my deductible or my Out-of-pocket totals, so if I were to happen to start taking additional prescriptions I'd wind up paying the $480 deductible in addition to the $300/annual the prescription costs via direct purchase.   But if I don't take other prescriptions then I'll have wasted the $180 difference.  

On the other hand I've had experience with suddenly having expensive prescriptions, once I need an antibiotic for a couple months and it cost $1500 per month (but I had awesome insurance from work and only had to pay $50 copay), and once my daughter got diagnosed with a type of hepatitis and her medicine cost $45,000 (for 3 little bottles of pills if I remember correctly).  And when I had chemo for cancer 7 years ago I think that was expensive (tho covered by my work insurance after a very reasonable deductible).

I am going to miss having my work insurance.  Not enough to keep working though.


----------



## Kika (Mar 1, 2022)

It is so hard to predict what might happen in the future.  I take 3 VERY expensive medications, and 2 that are very inexpensive.  So, I went with a Part D plan that covered the most in $$ for the 3 expensive meds.
My premium is now (since 1/1) $101.00 per month, up from $96 last year.  I still have a high copay for those 3 expensive ones, and the 2 inexpensive I pay just a few dollars.  My out of pocket for prescriptions is several thousand per year.  This will change at the end of this year when I move out of NYC to a place with lower pricing.

The good part is plans can be changed to suit your current needs during open enrollment each year.
I miss my work insurance also.


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 1, 2022)

Oh,my God, what has this country done to us?
The cost to live and die.......


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 1, 2022)

I don't, but my sister had it. When she had her knee replacement surgery and the nurse/social worker were trying to get her into rehab, one of them came in and said they had a problem, mostly because of the insurance. She wound up having rehab at home. I was a part of the patient council advisory spearhead by my doctor's office. A few of his patients, his nurse practitioner, office manager and head receptionist (the latter two who knew the ins and outs of the insurances) told me when I brought up my sister's situation that they'd had issues with UHC as well.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 4, 2022)

A number of people here have had big problems with UHC in general.


----------



## Kika (Mar 6, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I don't, but my sister had it. When she had her knee replacement surgery and the nurse/social worker were trying to get her into rehab, one of them came in and said they had a problem, mostly because of the insurance. She wound up having rehab at home. I was a part of the patient council advisory spearhead by my doctor's office. A few of his patients, his nurse practitioner, office manager and head receptionist (the latter two who knew the ins and outs of the insurances) told me when I brought up my sister's situation that they'd had issues with UHC as well.


We had a similar problem.  My sister had AARP Medicare Advantage, which is UHC.  It is basically an HMO, where you must see your primary doctor, and get a referral to specialists.  Drugs are covered, but it is "formulary drugs".  Not on their formulary, then it is not covered.  
When she had to be placed in rehab after a hospitalization. none of the rehabs in the area accepted that insurance.  They had in the past, but due to low rates they stopped participating.
It was tough, she was not able to do rehab at home, so we ended up paying rather than have her hours away.   Another issue was her doctors would often stop accepting that insurance.  I'm speculating that it is for the same reason.

I have no issues as with the F or G plan, if Medicare pays, the supplement pays automatically.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 6, 2022)

Kika said:


> We had a similar problem.  My sister had AARP Medicare Advantage, which is UHC.  It is basically an HMO, where you must see your primary doctor, and get a referral to specialists.  Drugs are covered, but it is "formulary drugs".  Not on their formulary, then it is not covered.
> When she had to be placed in rehab after a hospitalization. none of the rehabs in the area accepted that insurance.  They had in the past, but due to low rates they stopped participating.
> It was tough, she was not able to do rehab at home, so we ended up paying rather than have her hours away.   Another issue was her doctors would often stop accepting that insurance.  I'm speculating that it is for the same reason.
> 
> I have no issues as with the F or G plan, if Medicare pays, the supplement pays automatically.


It's a shame that AARP highly touts their insurance and it has those problems! I'm sorry your sister had to go through that and could not get the care she needed without a hassle and extra expense.


----------



## Kika (Mar 6, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> It's a shame that AARP highly touts their insurance, and it has those problems!


Thank you.  My sister selected the Medicare Part C (Medicare Advantage) because she was well, with no health issues, and only took one very inexpensive medication.  That's fine until something bad happens.
She actually passed away a little over 3 months after this event.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 6, 2022)

Kika said:


> I have no issues as with the F or G plan, if Medicare pays, the supplement pays automatically.


This seems like a really important point for others.  The Medicare Advantage through the same insurance provider (UHC) turns down anything they decide to, which has been a major problem for many people I have known,
But you are saying, that if you have the Part F or G through them,(UHC) then,
if Medicare pays, (regular Medicare)
 then they (UHC) do pay the balance?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 6, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> It's a shame that AARP highly touts their insurance and it has those problems! I'm sorry your sister had to go through that and could not get the care she needed without a hassle and extra expense.


I agree, OneEyedDiva, and I have been very upset about that in the past.  AARP has a financial relationship with the insurance providers, so it benefits greatly,  itself to promote them.  AARP makes profit by doing that.
And we consumers have thought we can rely on AARP to only recommend the best providers.  I don't think we can.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 6, 2022)

Kika said:


> Thank you.  My sister selected the Medicare Part C (Medicare Advantage) because she was well, with no health issues, and only took one very inexpensive medication.  That's fine until something bad happens.
> She actually passed away a little over 3 months after this event.


Very sorry for your loss, and for how that insurance added to the stresses, rather than helped, when she needed it. Very disappointing, of course.  Plus, it was expensive too. 


I know someone else, whose mom had very similar experience to your sister's.


----------



## Kika (Mar 6, 2022)

Kaila said:


> This seems like a really important point for others.  The Medicare Advantage through the same insurance provider (UHC) turns down anything they decide to, which has been a major problem for many people I have known,
> But you are saying, that if you have the Part F or G through them,(UHC) then,
> if Medicare pays, (regular Medicare)
> then they (UHC) do pay the balance?


Yes, that is correct.  It is NOT so much as having the F or G plan, the big difference is having Traditional (or Original) Medicare + a Medicare Supplement.    You can then able to use the services of any doctor, rehab facility, hospital etc that accepts Medicare.  With *ANY *Medicare supplement they will pay as along as Medicare has paid.  

The differences in the Letter Plans, is what they cover as far as:  Part A annual Deductible, Part B annual Deductible, and how many rehab days over and above what Medicare pays, which is usually about 30 days, if the patient is able to participate and continues to make progress.

The F & G plans pays both Part A & Part B annual deductibles and additional rehab days after medicare pays the Max.   Other plans cost a little less, but have some exclusions.  Anyone would have to read and decide what they want.  

I hope this all makes sense....if not please just ask.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 6, 2022)

@Kika
It all makes excellent sense, and you've made it much more clear to me, even though it goes with what I had known in the past.  I just hadn't realized it as fully and clearly. I wish I had.

I do have the regular, (traditional/original) Medicare.
Thank you for explaining and re-explaining it.

And perhaps I could find  a Medicare Supplement plan that is not as high priced as UHC, because UHC pays AARP some of the money.  Yikes!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 6, 2022)

Kaila said:


> Very sorry for your loss, and for how that insurance added to the stresses, rather than helped, when she needed it. Very disappointing, of course.  Plus, it was expensive too.
> 
> 
> I know someone else, whose mom had very similar experience to your sister's.


Thank you!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 6, 2022)

Kika said:


> Thank you.  My sister selected the Medicare Part C (Medicare Advantage) because she was well, with no health issues, and only took one very inexpensive medication.  That's fine until something bad happens.
> She actually passed away a little over 3 months after this event.


I'm sorry for your loss. Your right...certain insurances are fine if one is not very sick. Like my sister. She wasn't taking any meds but needed knee replacement, then hip replacement surgeries.


----------



## Kika (Mar 6, 2022)

Here is nice explanation of the differences between Original Medicare and Medicare Advantage.
Understanding Medicare Advantage Plans.    With comparisons.


----------

